# Dr Laura says kill all PitBulls. Petition says NO



## HeavyJeep

People....

https://www.thedodo.com/dr-laura-wants-pitbulls-killed-887232149.html


----------



## ames

She is such a douche. She has apologized of course. To little to late


----------



## BCdogs

Her apology was so half-assed and meaningless too.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Wouldn't be the 1st time that pathetic excuse for a doctor said something completely ignorant and "apologized" after... *sigh*


----------



## DickyT

I think all Dr. Laura'a are monsters that should be put down.... LOL

Ok.. Not really, but she certainly should just mind her own business. Apology NOT accepted...


----------



## petquality

Ya, even doctors can be morons. Mull that over next time one gives you a pill to take haha


----------

